# Let's set a NEW Standard!



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

This is the current temperment standard for a Maltese - "For all his diminutive size, the Maltese seems to be without fear. His trust and affectionate responsiveness are very appealing. He is among the gentlest mannered of all little dogs, yet he is lively and playful as well as vigorous."

Would you agree? Disagree? Like to add anything to it?

Chanel is truly coming into her own personality. Some of Chanel's personality traits are really chapping my hide...barking, attitude, independent...things I NEVER saw in a Maltese that I had adopted about 3 years ago and had to return.

If you could re-write your own standard, based on your experiences with your dog, what would your temperment standard be?  

~Elegant


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher is truly the embodiment of the temperament standard. After I got him, I saw what it meant. When I had my first Maltese Rosebud, I thought whoever wrote the standard had to be way wrong because she didn't have a lot of those traits at all. I didn't understand "gentle manner" until I got Catcher.

Then I got Kallie and she is so very sweet and such a good girl, but I wouldn't say she has a gentle manner either.... she is all play play play and headstrong and often hyper.

But Catcher has every one of those traits.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

My interpretation of "gentle manner" is the trademark affection that Maltese have for everyone. Most toy breeds can be nippy, snidely, and standoffish. The Maltese is known to be the friendliest to others, and gentle in their nature. Sylphide and Shrek are both like this. They might bark at strangers, but they then smother them with affection. And if we have guests, Shrek and Sylphide just love them all.

I read the vigor, liveliness and playfulness to be euphemisms for their potentially active and hyperactive nature, as well as their propensity for mischief (Sylphide). Maltese love to play! Would we want to change that?

I think mine meet the temperament standard with wide ranges of difference, and you know, I love Sylphide's sass, attitude, and personality! and I also love Shrek's easy going nature. I wouldn't change a thing...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@May 21 2005, 08:45 PM
> *My interpretation of "gentle manner" is the trademark affection that Maltese have for everyone.  Most toy breeds can be nippy, snidely, and standoffish.  The Maltese is known to be the friendliest to others, and gentle in their nature.  Sylphide and Shrek are both like this.  They might bark at strangers, but they then smother them with affection.  And if we have guests, Shrek and Sylphide just love them all.
> 
> I read the vigor, liveliness and playfulness to be euphemisms for their potenitally active and hyperactive nature, as well as their propensity for mischief (Sylphide).  Maltese love to play!  Would we want to change that?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hmmm, I had never thought of "gentle manner" in that way..... what I see in Catcher is something difficult to describe but when he is around me there is just a peacefulness and gentleness about him that is very endearing. He can just gaze at me with the most loving eyes and not be wiggly or squirmy but just fixated on me. I just wouldn't say Kallie had a gentle manner..... lots of great qualities that I love, but not gentle mannered, as I see the term.

I know what you mean about actually liking what some may see as a negative. I've always thought that it is no fun to have a dog that is too perfect with no attitude. My first Maltese, Rosebud, had tons of attitude and that is what I loved about her.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Cookie fits the description perfectly but I would not say for Nibbler and Sparkle. Nibbler and Sparkle know they are small and they do get afraid. They are always running to me for protection but will bark behind my legs or snuggled up against me.

They try to be independent but at the end of the day .. they are little babies that are stuck to me







and I like that. I like being their mommy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I would say that both of mine fit the standard. Yet they are different too. Neither is standoffish or snappy. Sassy is the one who craves attention. If you call either of the other dogs she comes running. Her motto seems to be "Love me, Love me" Sadie is the one who is going to bark - at piles of clothes, the broom, anything that is a bit strange or out of place. She is very gentle though. Neither of mine are hyper. I'd say that Sadie is more self sufficient.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Without fear-deffiently! But I would add-yappers :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> "For all his diminutive size, the Maltese seems to be without fear. His trust and affectionate responsiveness are very appealing. He is among the gentlest mannered of all little dogs, yet he is lively and playful as well as vigorous."[/B]


Brinkley:

Without fear: YES
Appealing trust: YES
Appealing affectionate responsiveness: YES
Gentle mannered: Getting better as he gets older
Lively and playful: YES, but not hyper...
Vigorous:







Uh, I guess so....


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

That's interesting about the temperament standard....I was unaware of it. But I would have to say Pico is to the standard there. He is fearless most of the time but when intimidated, runs to Mom or Dad.....like when a cat turned and chased HIM!









He barks ferociously when his space is invaded by people ringing the doorbell or walking their dogs or a cat dares to walk on the grass and will bark if he thinks I'm not quick enough getting breakfast on the table but is not a mindless, incessant barker. He is a very communicative barker, i would say.









And gentle most of the time but can get playful and want to tussle and wrestle. If he loses one nap-lap he will stalk another until he gets one. He knows if he loses Mom's lap he can stalk Dad and he will be sitting long before Mom settles down again.

I would say that he "grew into" the temperament and that at 4+ years is established in it. Yaaay!


----------

